# St8-26



## cral (Jan 17, 2018)

Was out yesterday trying to remove the 12inches of snow that someone felt we needed. Just got this old ST8-26 a few weeks ago, and this was the first chance to test it. 
Well, I presume it leaked oil somewhere, because after a short while, I blew the engine. 










So, yeah, I haven't quite figured out what happend, but I guess it was out of oil and got hot... 











Now, I need YOUR help. How old is this thing? Is it possible to get get a new engine?


Regards

Carl


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Someone will chime in with answer to the best and cheapest option for you, with the Harbor Freight 212 Predator probably being at the top of the list.

Too late now but did you check the oil level before you ran the machine?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

was there any oil splattered to the ground when it blew. if no then i guess she had no oil.
buy a cheap used blower w/same type motor or buy a predetor motor, lots of info on this forum on what needs to be done on retrofitting a predator motor


----------



## cral (Jan 17, 2018)

It had oil on Saturday, which was the first time i started it. Yesterday was the third time... 
Not much oil anywhere really.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

cral said:


> It had oil on Saturday, which was the first time i started it. Yesterday was the third time...
> Not much oil anywhere really.


had to go somewhere, i would think. if u had bad rings it wouldve of burnt off, u would have seen lots of smoke coming out of exhaust


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

do you have a princess auto/harbor freight equivalent type store in your neck of the woods ? a repower is quite easy with just a bit of homework, and the chondas have proven to be a reliable and economical choice.


----------

